# Game 27: Nets @ Knicks--12.26.05



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Game 27
New Jersey Nets @ New York Knicks**
Monday December 26th, 2005
7:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WBBR
Nets Record: 14-12


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Stephon Marbury*</td><td>*Quentin Richardson*</td><td>*Jerome James*</td><td>*Trevor Ariza*</td><td>*Antonio Davis*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>18.1</td><td>7.6</td><td>3.5</td><td>5.1</td><td>4.7</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.6</td><td>4.1</td><td>2.6</td><td>4.0</td><td>4.8</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>6.3</td><td>1.6</td><td>.3</td><td>1.4</td><td>.4</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Channing Frye*</td><td>*Jamal Crawford*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.4</td><td>14.1</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>6.2</td><td>2.8</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.0</td><td>3.3</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.1</td><td>24.3</td><td>12.6</td><td>18.8</td><td>4.7</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>6.9</td><td>6.1</td><td>5.7</td><td>8.0</td><td>3.2</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>7.6</td><td>3.9</td><td>1.1</td><td>4.2</td><td>1.3</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Scott Padgett*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>4.4</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.3</td><td>.7</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>.8</td><td>.5</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Heat*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.2</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Stephon Marbury 18.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 8.0</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Channing Frye 6.2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.6</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Stephon Marbury 6.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 2.04</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Trevor Ariza 1.46</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 1.15</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Eddy Curry 1.13</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Antoine Wright 100%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Eddy Curry 54.6%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 47.5%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Malik Rose 100%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 90.9%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Anfernee Hardaway 100%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>14-12</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>14-13</td><td>.5</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>11-14</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>7-18</td><td>6.5</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>6-21</td><td>8.5</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>21-3</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>15-12</td><td>7.5</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>14-12</td><td>8</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>16-9</td><td>5.5</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>15-9</td><td>6</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>15-9</td><td>6</td><tr align=center><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>14-13</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>Chicago Bulls</td><td>12-14</td><td>10</td></table>


*Previous Games:*
n/a

*Upcoming Games:*
February 8th, @ NJ
February 24th, @ NY
April 19th, @ NJ​


----------



## L

i wish this was on christmas day too.and on tnt.


----------



## Dooch

I'd rather it not be on Christmas so the players could enjoy themselves and be with their families or whoever for the Holidays. It would be awesome though to play on Christmas Day against the New York Knicks on ESPN or TNT.

I think that the New York Knicks three best players are their rookie Channing Frye, Jamal Crawford and Stephon Marbury. If we could contain these three guys we will be fine. And it will be a long and miserable day for the New York Knicks.

As usual great job on the game thread ToddMacCulloch11. :cheers:


----------



## justasking?

Good job on the game thread ToddMac! Lets hope that the team continues its winning ways...

Go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## Charlie Brown

I hope the Nets whoop up on the Knicks

THAT would be a great Christmas present. :cheers:


----------



## JCB

Charlie Brown said:


> I hope the Nets whoop up on the Knicks
> 
> *THAT would be a great Christmas present*. :cheers:


Indeed.

Kidd will have a big game, as he usually does against the Knicks.


----------



## agilic

> Kidd will have a big game, as he usually does against the Knicks.


Yep, Kidd always plays great in the Garden, especially, and I don't expect that to change on Monday.


----------



## Real

The Knicks have a very big problem on their hands, that's for sure.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Lose multiple games in a row...And a game against CHA doesn't look as automatic...


Win multiple games in a row...And people act like the Knick game is already over,we've won,vince dropped 40 etc...

A 5 game winning straight shouldn't stop us from being humble.


----------



## Phenom Z28

VCFSO2000 said:


> A 5 game winning straight shouldn't stop us from being humble.


6 after this game


----------



## Vinsane

Lets not get to happy we know how quick this team can go downhill we don't know if we are gonna win until that clock runs out in the 4th


----------



## tr_west

Only 1 Knick starter is averaging over 8 points a game. Not to good. I think they should start Channing Frye, try to get a run going with him.


----------



## squaleca

if we can beat the cavs after we beat the knicks we could have a 10 game win streak if we beat SA in Texas oh man!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kingofkings

Nets in a canter. Expect big games for both Carter and Jefferson. If Curry is out, I would look to having the Nets big men leave their men at times and stop Marbury's penetration to the hoop. This might stagnate the Knicks offense and take them out of their rythym.

Can't see any Knick players really hurting the Nets on offense. That being said, I can't see any Knick players really having an answer for Vince in this streak.I think the Nets might attack the rim in this game, leading to a lot of dunks and free throw opportunities.

Nets by 15.


----------



## Brolic

kingofkings said:


> Nets in a canter. Expect big games for both Carter and Jefferson. If Curry is out, I would look to having the Nets big men leave their men at times and stop Marbury's penetration to the hoop. This might stagnate the Knicks offense and take them out of their rythym.
> 
> Can't see any Knick players really hurting the Nets on offense. That being said, I can't see any Knick players really having an answer for Vince in this streak.I think the Nets might attack the rim in this game, leading to a lot of dunks and free throw opportunities.
> 
> Nets by 15.



Larry Brown's been preaching to feed the post it's gonna be interesting to see how they play can't help but think Crawford will shoot as well as Mebury if he plays heard he might sit with some injury


----------



## Vinsane

Our bigs arent exactly the physical type excluding Mjax, Everyone acts like we are just unbeatable if carter has foul trouble then we will be in big trouble, and crawford and marbury always give us problems. expect q to have a good night and once again crawford is to quick for carter so if he has a good night we will lose


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> Our bigs arent exactly the physical type excluding Mjax, Everyone acts like we are just unbeatable if carter has foul trouble then we will be in big trouble, and crawford and marbury always give us problems. expect q to have a good night and once again crawford is to quick for carter so if he has a good night we will lose


Since JKidd has been a Net, in 18 games, the Nets are 16-2 verus the Knicks. JKidd sat 2 of the games where the team was 1-1.

So in the last 4 years with JKidd in the lineup, the Nets are 15-1 verus the Knicks. 

Don't know how that is Marbury and Crawford always giving us trouble. Thinking about the Raptors?

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

Vinsane said:


> Our bigs arent exactly the physical type excluding Mjax, Everyone acts like we are just unbeatable if carter has foul trouble then we will be in big trouble, and crawford and marbury always give us problems. expect q to have a good night and once again crawford is to quick for carter so if he has a good night we will lose


Crawford is not too quick for Carter IMO. Carter can take him. And Carter will make whoever's guarding him play Defense with numerous post-ups.

I love it when VC plays against the undersized knick guards.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Petey said:


> Don't know how that is Marbury and Crawford always giving us trouble. *Thinking about the Raptors?*


Or the Bobcats for that matter...

Really though, you don't know what Knicks team you're going to get on any given night. They can be scrappy and be clicking together and look like one of the elite teams in the league one day, then the next day they just don't care and get blown out by 30. I hope the Nets get the latter tonight.


----------



## uptown4784

*Kidd*

I think kidd is going to have break out game..especially againist KNICKS


----------



## Mogriffjr

tr_west said:


> Only 1 Knick starter is averaging over 8 points a game. Not to good. I think they should start Channing Frye, try to get a run going with him.


That's because LB is having trouble setting into a lineup. One thing that's for certain is that he likes Crawford coming off the bench. He's like a sparkplug. Also with Frye, he was doing well starting as well but something must of happened with that.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Kidd*

In his 16 games against the Knicks, as a Nets he has averaged over 20 points. Loves to play verus the Tri State's 2nd best team, and at MSG.

-Petey


----------



## netsgiants

*Re: Kidd*

channing frye's nasty.


----------



## Dooch

*Re: Kidd*



netsgiants said:


> channing frye's nasty.


I would not consider him nasty, I would just consider him good or above average for a Rookie.


----------



## MrCharisma

On the Nets Pregame show when describing Vince's game Malik Rose said Vince is a volume shooter. I don't know whether I agree or not...it's probably b/c everytime I think or hear of 'volume shooter' I think of Antoine Walker jacking up 3's all game long...I don't think VC does that too much plus he looks for his teammates a lot too.


----------



## Dooch

Jason Kidd was laughing when he was getting interviewed about the game against Miami. 

Our two main factors to beating the Miami Heat:

1. Playing decent defense
2. Feeding the ball to Vince

LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## Jizzy

Ok we need to run a man to man, with a quick "iso" and continue it with a occasional double team and finish it off with a trap to trap zone with a little mix of a full court press and a triple.


----------



## pinoyboy231

i hope vince does another off da backboard dunk =)


----------



## Dooch

The New Jersey Nets as usual gave presents out for certain kids for the Holidays. They are giving back to the community. The YES Network is about to post starting lineups after the commercial break.


----------



## Dooch

pinoyboy231 said:


> i hope vince does another off da backboard dunk =)


To himself or from another teammate? Either one would be great and a highlight.


----------



## Dooch

Last 18 meetings between the New Jersey Nets and the New York Knicks. The New Jersey Nets have won 15 out of the 18 games. The Knicks only won 3. Nets clearly are the superior team based on the last 18 meetings.


----------



## Jizzy

lol, Jerome James is starting. Knicks are screwed.


----------



## Dooch

For the New York Knicks, Eddy Curry has been activated to play tonight after missing a number of games (9 on the season). Eddy Curry represents the New York Knicks' most productive big man.


----------



## Charlie Brown

Ugh...why does the League Pass have to show the Knicks broadcast.

:curse:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Anyone know of any internet links to hear the game online?.........I'm out in Orlando Fl, and can't catch the game on tv tonight!.... :curse:.......Thanks.


----------



## Jizzy

Let's do this thing.!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rock: :twave: :starwars:


----------



## ghoti

I am going to attempt, using two cable boxes, to watch the MSG HD Broadcast with Marv and Mark on the commentary.

I hope the timing is synched up!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

I mute the announcers and play showtunes - they're more accurate.


----------



## Dooch

Almost that time for tip-off between the New York Knicks and the New Jersey Nets. A couple of minutes remain until tip-off. Lets Go Nets!


----------



## Jizzy

Walt Frazier and Mike Breen are the best commentators. They aren't homers for the Knicks and when the Knicks are get down by 30, they always applaud and say nice things about the other team that make you feel nice and warm and fuzzy as a fan.


----------



## justasking?

Lets go Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## ZÆ

ghoti said:


> I am going to attempt, using two cable boxes, to watch the MSG HD Broadcast with Marv and Mark on the commentary.
> 
> I hope the timing is synched up!


you dont get YES in HD?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Game TIME!....To bad I can't hear or see the game.......Keep the updates coming ladies and gents.....Thanks!


----------



## ghoti

jizzy said:


> Walt Frazier and Mike Breen are the best commentators. They aren't homers for the Knicks and when the Knicks are get down by 30, they always applaud and say nice things about the other team that make you feel nice and warm and fuzzy as a fan.


Marv and Mark are growing on me.


----------



## Jizzy

Anyone notice RJ has a big head.


----------



## Jizzy

lol, Jerome James


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2

2-0 - Nets


----------



## Dooch

The New York Knicks win the tip-off. Jerome James called for steps, Nets ball.

Richard Jefferson cuts to the hoop for 2. Offensive foul on Antonio Davis, Nets ball.


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

4-0 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Davis for 2

4-2 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic to the line for 2...
he hits both

6-2 - Nets


----------



## Jizzy

That's a cheap play by Jerome James, he tripped Krstic on purpose. That should have been a flagrant and Jerome should be fined and not in the league anymore.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

That's what I like to read.....Keep it up Nets!.......I know it's early, but how do we look so far?


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

8-2 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ

1st foul on Nanad Krstic (non-shooting)


----------



## ZÆ

James for 2

8-4 - Nets


----------



## VCFSO2000

jizzy said:


> That's a cheap play by Jerome James, he tripped Krstic on purpose. That should have been a flagrant and Jerome should be fined and not in the league anymore.



I like how it went from flagrant to a fine to a lifetime ban in a matter of 15 words or so.


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter hits the jumper, Antonio Davis for 2. 4-2 Nets.

Nenad Krstic hits a pair of free throws, 6-2 Nets. Jason Kidd feeds Vince Carter for another jumper.

Foul on Nenad Krstic. Jason Kidd is running. 8-2 Nets. Jerome James for 2.


----------



## ZÆ

Collins for 2

10-4 - Nets


----------



## Jizzy

Thats my mans and em Collins. Mike just called Collins one of the most underrated players in the league.


----------



## ZÆ

3 second call on the Nets resulting in a technoial foul

Marburry misses

10-4 - Nets


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Collins is starting tonight?......Well if he is and Curry is playing then Curry is going to have a tough night since Collins usually keeps Curry in Check on D.


----------



## MrCharisma

Man Kidd just played incredible defense on Marbury. I truly believe Kidd may hate Stephon Marbury lol.

I have a good feeling about this game, there's nothing better than watching the Nets go to MSG and put on shows...I use to love the fast break days with Kenyon dunking and dancing on the MSG floor.


----------



## ZÆ

Carter hits and gets fouled
he misses the free throw

12-4 - Nets


----------



## Vinsane

Vince make that your last miss from the line


----------



## ZÆ

Arezia for 2

12-6 - Nets


----------



## Jizzy

Everyone is running tonight as usual. Collins is being aggressive as well.


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2

14-6 - Nets

Timeout Knicks


----------



## justasking?

MrCharisma said:


> *Man Kidd just played incredible defense on Marbury*. I truly believe Kidd may hate Stephon Marbury lol.
> 
> I have a good feeling about this game, there's nothing better than watching the Nets go to MSG and put on shows...I use to love the fast break days with Kenyon dunking and dancing on the MSG floor.


Man, I wish I could have seen that!!!


----------



## Dooch

Jason Collins on the offensive glass and the put-back. Stephon Marbury misses the technical free throw.

Vince Carter gets the basket to fall and gets fouled! Vince Carter cannot complete the 3-point play, 12-4 Nets.

Trevor Ariza for 2, Nenad Krstic for 2. 7:07 remaining in the first quarter. The Nets lead the Knicks 14-6.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

From the updates I'm guessing the Offense is clicking tonight and we're having nice ball movement?


----------



## ghoti

Collins is off to a great start.


----------



## Vinsane

Anyone play the new dbz game I bought it for my brother for christmas he has been in there non-stop playing it


----------



## Dooch

We are distributing the ball well, we just need to play better defense. Vince Carter is doing well with 6 points in the first 5 minutes approximately.


----------



## ghoti

MSG feed is way ahead of YES, so it's Breen and Johnny Hoops tonight.


----------



## Jizzy

I'm so happy get to finally watch a Nets game. I have the Knicks channel and get to see every game of theres. It's hilarious watching that team.


----------



## Vinsane

Frye is now in


----------



## ZÆ

Marbs hits the 'T' off a 3 second call
14-7 - Nets


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Dooch said:


> Jason Collins on the offensive glass and the put-back. Stephon Marbury misses the technical free throw.
> 
> Vince Carter gets the basket to fall and gets fouled! Vince Carter cannot complete the 3-point play, 12-4 Nets.
> 
> Trevor Ariza for 2, Nenad Krstic for 2. 7:07 remaining in the first quarter. The Nets lead the Knicks 14-6.


Dooch you're updates are always a pleasure to read.....Very Specific, and to a "T".....Keep it up... :biggrin:


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd for 2

16-7 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Frye for 2

16-9 - Nets


----------



## MrCharisma

You know Kidd is into it when he has a newly shaven head! (not meant to be taken sexually)

OH MY GOD...Carter almost pulled off a reverse 360 layup...it came out of the tin....wow, it was great to watch even though he missed.


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2 from Kidd
18-9 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Frye for 2

18-11 - Nets


----------



## Dooch

Stephon Marbury hit a free throw. Jason Kidd with his foot on the line hits the 2. Channing Frye hit the jumper, 16-9 Nets.

WOW! Vince almost had that go down! Kidd with the steal, Nenad Krstic with the 2. Jason Collins is playing well so far.

Channing Frye hits another jumper, 18-11 Nets.


----------



## Jizzy

All the Nets need to do is run and shave everything.


----------



## ZÆ

Carter to the line for 2...
Vince hits both

20-11 - Nets

Curry in to the game for the Knicks


----------



## ZÆ

Nate Robinson for 3

20-14 - Nets


----------



## Jizzy

Jason Kidd should take that midget back to college.


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2

22-14 - Nets


----------



## MrCharisma

Nate Robinson in the game guarding Kidd. I think a Kidd post up is in order!


----------



## tr_west

VC misses a long 2. Frye misses a hook shot.


----------



## ZÆ

1st foul on Carter (non-shooting)


----------



## MrCharisma

Maybe Kidd hasn't slowed down as much as we though speed wise, he just got by Nate Robinson without a problem


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter hits a pair of free throws, 20-11 Nets. Eddy Curry checks into the game.

Nate Robinson hit the 3-pointer, 20-14 Nets. Richard Jefferson hits the jumper.

22-14 Nets, consecutive fouls by both teams.


----------



## 7M3

Jesus, Robinson was absolutely hacking Vince, and there was no call.


----------



## ZÆ

Timeout


----------



## tr_west

Offensive foul on Eddy Curry. 22-14 Nets.


----------



## Jizzy

The Knicks ain't leaning or cohening.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Carter settling for jumpers?


----------



## Vinsane

Frank needs to tell carter to get to the hole more


----------



## Dooch

Offensive foul called on Eddy Curry, good job Nets! Approximately 3:18 left in the 1st quarter, Nets lead the Knicks 22-14. 

Vince Carter with 8 points. Jason Collins with 3 rebounds and Jason Kidd with 4 assists.


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd for 2

24-14 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Curry for 2

24-16 - Nets


----------



## tr_west

Fadeaway by JKidd!! Curry with a dunk. 24-16.


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2

26-16 - Nets


----------



## tr_west

Nenad has been very good lately. 2 for him.


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 3

29-16 - Nets


----------



## Jizzy

Does Frank plan on using the bench tonight?


----------



## tr_west

Jefferson makes the 3. Mark is talking about Halle Berry.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Great sequence by Krstic just there - offensive rebound and put back, followed by tough defense on Curry and the defensive rebound


----------



## Dooch

Jason Kidd hits the fade-away jumper, 24-14 Nets. Eddy Curry for 2, 24-16 Nets.

Good job Nenad! Nenad Krstic with the offensive rebound and the put-back, 26-16 Nets.

3-pointer for Richard Jefferson, 29-16 Nets. Offensive foul on Eddy Curry.


----------



## 7M3

rofl

Curry's ready to go one on five out there.


----------



## MrCharisma

Man that sucks I hear Mark Jackson say "It's almost like Halle Berry and..." then cable vision gives one of those signals tests to my TV so everything goes mute. Where was Mark going with that?


----------



## justasking?

Everyone seems to be playing well!!! :clap: 

Go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

VCFSO2000 said:


> Carter settling for jumpers?


Now that's one thing I don't want or like to read!.......I'm glad we're playing a solid 1qt and are in a good flow on the O and D side of the ball so far........Great Job with the updates everyone!


----------



## ZÆ

Frye for 2

29-18 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Carter to the line for 2...
Vince hits 1 of 2

30-18 - Nets


----------



## tr_west

Carter makes 1 of 2. Scott Padgett is in the game.


----------



## Vinsane

Vince not havin a good game


----------



## ZÆ

Nate Robinson for 2

30-20 - Nets


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Frye seems to be hitting a lot of jumpers.....Why?....Bad D or just being left open?


----------



## Dooch

Channing Frye hits for 2. Vince Carter fouled by Maurice Taylor, Knicks in the penalty situation.

Vince Carter splits his free throws, 30-18 Nets. Nate Robinson for 2 at the other end.

Foul on Quentin Richardson, Vince Carter back to the free throw line.


----------



## ZÆ

Carter hits 2 free throws

32-20 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Wow, what a great start. 32-20, with a few seconds to go in the 1st?

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Frye seems to be hitting a lot of jumpers.....Why?....Bad D or just being left open?


I was about to ask the same question. Frye seems to be playing well so far.


----------



## XRay34

VC on pace for 44


----------



## Jizzy

I hate Channing. He's a strict jump shooter. No inside game at all. He's a big man also.


----------



## tr_west

Carter to the line again makes 2 of 2. 32-20 Nets. Marbury going to the line.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vinsane said:


> Vince not havin a good game


He's not doing bad either, he's in double figures alreaddy. He just doesn't look like he's in a rhythm yet. Overall a pretty average looking quarter and the Nets still managed 32 points and a big lead. Hope they can keep it up!


----------



## MrCharisma

Good quarter by the Nets, I feel like we are coasting. VC, although shot a jumper or two too many, is now trying to get to the basket and got a few free throws out of it. Nets up 32 to 20.


----------



## ZÆ

End of the 1st

32-20 - Nets


----------



## XRay34

jizzy said:


> I hate Channing. He's a strict jump shooter. No inside game at all. He's a big man also.



Him and Nate Robinson probably only 2 knicks i like, i cant stand any of the rest. frye nice kid who works hard gotta give him props, robinson all heart.

we up 32-20 !


----------



## tr_west

32-20 at the end of the quarter. A quietly great quarter for the Nets.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Vinsane said:


> Vince not havin a good game


He's got a nice mix of jumpers and drives...although you would like it if he took less jumpers..just a little.


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter hits a pair of free throws. Stephon Marbury misses the jumper at the buzzer.

At the end of the 1st quarter, the New Jersey Nets lead the New York Knicks 32-20. Shooting 61% from the field!

Vince Carter with 11 points, Nenad Krstic with 5 rebounds and Jason Kidd with 4 assists to lead the New Jersey Nets.

For the Knicks, Channing Frye with 6 points.


----------



## Vinsane

I bet brown is mad knicks were called 8 fouls
Nenad finally getting rebounds like he is supposed to


----------



## ghoti

The Knicks playing 10 players in the first quarter is an indication of the quality of the starting five.


----------



## XRay34

hOW IS VC not having good game when hes on pace for 44 bro


----------



## Dooch

2nd quarter about to begin. The New Jersey Nets return home tomorrow and take on the Cleveland Cavaliers tomorrow at home, 5-game winning streak for Cleveland also.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

End of the 1qt yet?......Man I've got to order YES on Direct tv now that I moved to Orlando FL last week.......Cause this Sucks not being able to see or hear the Nets game!


----------



## XRay34

how is nate robinson 5'7 getting those type of shots


----------



## Jizzy

I thought Padgett was a big slow white guy but he's faster then I thought.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Dooch said:


> 2nd quarter about to begin. The New Jersey Nets return home tomorrow and take on the Cleveland Cavaliers tomorrow at home, 5-game winning streak for Cleveland also.


I guess that answers my question ...lol


----------



## ZÆ

Nate Robinson hits and gets fouled...
he hits the free throw

32-23 - Nets


----------



## VC_15

Guys what are the lineups coming into the second quarter?


----------



## tr_west

Nate Robinson just drove inside and got an and1. :curse:


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> how is nate robinson 5'7 getting those type of shots


dude has hops


----------



## ZÆ

Pagget hits a 3

35-23 - Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28

Padgee three! Back up by 12 early in the 2nd.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Carter15Nets said:


> how is nate robinson 5'7 getting those type of shots


Because he's Mighty Mouse and can leap tall buildings.... :biggrin:


----------



## MrCharisma

Padgett Smiling and Hitting A 3 - He's quickly becoming one of my favorite bench guys!


----------



## tr_west

Another 3 for Scott Padgett.


----------



## Jizzy

That's Scotty for you Knick heads.


----------



## Dooch

Nate Robinson hits for the basket and is also fouled. 3-point play for Nate Robinson.

Scott Padgett hits the three pointer. 35-23 Nets. Foul called on the Nets, Knicks ball.


----------



## ZÆ

Crawford hits to free throws

35-25 - Nets


----------



## MrCharisma

Padgett is right at home in the Garden baby, he hits jumpers and game winners here all the time! :banana:


----------



## Vinsane

Padgett better box out or whose ever fault it was


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Oh yeah now we're rolling with Padgett hitting from down town!


----------



## ZÆ

Frye for 2

25-27 - Nets


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Is the 2nd unit in the game now?


----------



## XRay34

frye/robinson 8 each

35-27 nj


----------



## Petey

Padgett has one go in and out now. 

-Petey


----------



## tr_west

Frye with the layup. Down to an 8 point lead.


----------



## XRay34

cliff robinson friggin sucks


----------



## Vinsane

6 offensive boards give vince the ball


----------



## Charlie Brown

I think the Knicks bench may be better than their starters.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Frye for 2
> 
> 25-27 - Nets


Who's guarding Frye?....He's having a good game from the updates.


----------



## Jizzy

Why can't Cliffy ever hit a freakin jump shot?


----------



## ZÆ

Pagget for 3

38-27 - Nets


----------



## VCFSO2000

Can someone tell me who's on the court for us?


----------



## 7M3

Vince is looking to pass the ball tonight.


----------



## Petey

Haha, Vaughn drives, to Carter, Carter to Padgett for ANOTHER 3!

Knicks turnover.

-Petey


----------



## MrCharisma

Scotty hits again, he runs NY! If the game's on line at the garden he's getting the ball over VC, Kidd and RJ...ok, maybe not.


----------



## Dooch

Jamal Crawford hits a pair of free throws, 35-25 Nets. Channing Frye hits for 2, 35-27 Nets.

Good drive by Jacque Vaughn, Scott Padgett with another 3-ball, 38-27 Nets.


----------



## tr_west

VC just gave up a wide open three for Scott P. And of course he makes it. Got the momentum back. 38-27.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Padgee three! Back up by 11.
Vaughn Carter Robinson Padgett and Murray out for the Nets right before the NY timeout.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Can we get a line up on who's on the court?


----------



## Vinsane

VCFSO2000 said:


> Can someone tell me who's on the court for us?


Carter, Robinson, Murray, Vaughn, and Padgett


----------



## MrCharisma

Ever since Padgett stopped passing up jumpers I think the Nets are looking for him everytime they are trying to make that extra pass.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Vinsane said:


> Carter, Robinson, Murray, Vaughn, and Padgett


Thanks.


----------



## XRay34

vince needs the ball cuz vinsanes erection is going away

he gonna soon need viagra

jp


----------



## 7M3

Are we planning on playing Vince the entire game?


----------



## ghoti

The Net with the most similar game to Channing Frye is Marc Jackson.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Padgee three! Back up by 11.
> Vaughn Carter Robinson Padgett and Murray out for the Nets right before the NY timeout.


Thank You!......Padgett likes the Garden in his diet..... :biggrin:


----------



## Jizzy

Play Marc Jackson.


----------



## MrCharisma

7M3 said:


> Are we planning on playing Vince the entire game?


He's out now...RJ's in.


----------



## ZÆ

Cliff Robinson for 2

40-27 - Nets


----------



## Jizzy

Cliffy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tr_west

turn around J for Cliffy. 13 point lead.


----------



## XRay34

Channing Frye might be Tim Duncan verson 2.0


----------



## XRay34

42-27 Jerzey


----------



## ZÆ

Cliff Robinson for 2

42-27 - Nets


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

By the way who's on the inactive list tonight?.....Let me take a guess at it 1st though.....Is it Wright and LJIII?


----------



## Jizzy

Cliffy!!! again.


----------



## MrCharisma

There we go Cliff...he hits consecutive shots!


----------



## Vinsane

anyone else think cliff shoots funny


----------



## Petey

Robinson 2 buckets in a row, Bench is doing a nice job out there.

-Petey


----------



## Charlie Brown

Carter15Nets said:


> Channing Frye might be Tim Duncan verson 2.0


Whoa, I don't know about that.


----------



## ZÆ

Frye hits 2 free throws

42-29 - Nets


----------



## XRay34

4-0 run by Frye (12 Points)

Net lead fown to 42-31

Timeout Nets


----------



## Vinsane

Didn't frye go to the same school as rj


----------



## Dooch

Clifford Robinson hits the jumper, 40-27 Nets. Clifford Robinson with another jumper, 42-27 Nets.

Reach-in foul on Clifford Robinson. Channing Frye hits 2 free throws, 42-29 Nets.

Channing Frye with another 2, 42-31 Nets. Nets call timeout with 6:46 remaining in the 1st quarter.


----------



## ZÆ

Frye for 2

42-31 - Nets


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Uncle Cliffy has just joined the show!....Now I know we're rolling?.... :biggrin: ..How's the D looking?


----------



## Petey

Frye is 5 for 8, 12 points. Little less than 7 to play in the 1st half.

Be nice to see Wright get a few minutes.

Doh!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Nets call timeout


----------



## Charlie Brown

Vinsane said:


> Didn't frye go to the same school as rj


There are a lot of good NBA players out of Arizona.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Frye cuts in for the lay-up on the fast break and cuts into the lead, 42-31.

NJ timeout.


----------



## ghoti

Carter15Nets said:


> Channing Frye might be Tim Duncan verson 2.0


LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Jizzy

Hey anyone notice Cliffy has a really ugly shot. My first Nets game I get to watch and I just made that assumption.


----------



## MrCharisma

Vinsane said:


> Didn't frye go to the same school as rj


Yup, Arizona


----------



## justasking?

Who's been guarding Frye guys? He seems to be shooting really well tonight.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Vinsane said:


> Didn't frye go to the same school as rj


Yes Arizona.


----------



## Dooch

Vinsane said:


> Didn't frye go to the same school as rj


Went to the same college. The University of Arizona.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

justasking? said:


> Who's been guarding Frye guys? He seems to be shooting really well tonight.


I've been trying to get that answered about 4 pages back...lol.....Still "WHO IS GUARDING FRYE!"......He seems to be keeping the Knicks in the game.


----------



## Jizzy

Thats my mans RJ.


----------



## XRay34

RJ owns Woods

Knicks are a disgrace to NBA


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson hits for 2 and gets fouled
Jefferson to the line for 1...
he hits

45-31 - Nets


----------



## Dooch

Richard Jefferson hits the lay-up in the lane and gets fouled. Michael Strahan and Plaxico Burress of the New York Giant's are in attendance!!

Richard Jefferson with the 3-point play, 10 points for RJ.


----------



## tr_west

And1 for RJ. Made free throw. 45-31 Nets.


----------



## ghoti

justasking? said:


> Who's been guarding Frye guys? He seems to be shooting really well tonight.


The Nets are playing zone, and Frye is the Knicks' best shooter.


----------



## XRay34

Frye killing Robinson

Now padgett on frye?

nj up 16


----------



## MrCharisma

Hey, Dooch...Plaxico and Strahan are in the crowd! Go G-Men!


----------



## Petey

The team is up 11, and Jefferson is still attacking, drives, hits and fouled.

Foul on Taylor as he tries to help, RJ hits.

RJ's free throw shooting has gotten better as of late.

Marbury turnover.

RJ and Murray running the break, Murray scores.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2

47-31 - Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ Kidd Robinson Padgett Murray now the line-up for the Nets.


----------



## Jizzy

Murray!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justasking?

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> I've been trying to get that answered about 4 pages back...lol.....Still "WHO IS GUARDING FRYE!"......He seems to be keeping the Knicks in the game.


LOL. I know. :yes: :laugh:


----------



## ZÆ

Marbs for 2

47-33 - Nets


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Jefferson hits for 2 and gets fouled
> Jefferson to the line for 1...
> he hits
> 
> 45-31 - Nets


Arizona seems to be getting Represented well tonight!


----------



## XRay34

NO FN WAY!!!!!!!!!! he wasnt set BS!!!


----------



## ZÆ

Offencive foul call on Jefferson


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ makes the layup but offensive foul.


----------



## Vinsane

Brown is not a good coach for marbury he doesn't tle him play to his strengths


----------



## Jizzy

Oh thats ripped. RJ was fouled.


----------



## Petey

Marbury with a triple.

Kidd on the court again.

Knicks turn it over in the back court, RJ with a drive, called on the Charge.

Starbury to the rim, hits.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Marbs for 2

47-35 - Nets


----------



## Vinsane

who did vince block


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Vinsane said:


> Brown is not a good coach for marbury he doesn't tle him play to his strengths


What are Marbury's strengths again?


----------



## ZÆ

Cliff Robinson for 2

49-35 - Nets


----------



## Jizzy

Cliffy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

Robinson playing well this quarter....6 points

Marbury for 3

49-38 NJ


----------



## Krstic All-Star

These offensive fouls are ridiculous. Unless the guy's clearly out of control, it shouldn't be a foul on the offensive player


----------



## MrCharisma

Every shot cliff throws up is ugly...but he's making them tonight so I don't care!


----------



## ZÆ

Marbs for 3

49-38 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Kidd drives to Robinson, Robinson for a hook. Hits.

Bury for another 3.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 2

51-38 - Nets


----------



## MrCharisma

Jason Kidd posts the best point guard in the league and spins baseline for the layup!


----------



## Vinsane

Alright forget what i said about marbury


----------



## Jizzy

That was a clean block by Murray.


----------



## justasking?

MrCharisma said:


> Jason Kidd posts the best point guard in the league and spins baseline for the layup!


LOL! :yes: :laugh: Nice one!


----------



## Petey

Krstic All Star said:


> These offensive fouls are ridiculous. Unless the guy's clearly out of control, it shouldn't be a foul on the offensive player


 I thought he was set, he had the spot for clearly and stood there motionless.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Murray, Frye to the line for 2...

Frye hits both

51-40 - Nets


----------



## ghoti

justasking? said:


> LOL. I know. :yes: :laugh:


I answered you.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Frye now on pace to beat his career high of 30 points. He has 14.


----------



## Dooch

47-33 Nets, after a lame call by the refs, offensive foul on RJ. Stephon Marbury for 2, 47-35 Nets.

Clifford Robinson for 2, 49-35 Nets. Stephon Marbury for 3, 49-38 Nets. 51-38 Nets and Lamond Murray is called for the healthy foul on the other end.

51-40 Nets after the two free throws by Channing Frye.


----------



## ZÆ

Crawford for 2

51-42 - Nets


----------



## justasking?

ghoti said:


> I answered you.


Really? I didn't get to read it man.. Let me look back. Thanks! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Vinsane

Go back to vince


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Vinsane said:


> Alright forget what i said about marbury


Alright Forgotten.... :biggrin: ......I do know one of his strengths though, and that's to ruin team chemistry and franchizes.... :biggrin: I guess that's what being the Best Pg in the game is suppossed to do though.


----------



## Jizzy

Crawford did a wrap around thing and the crowd went wild. These fans haven't seen a good play in years.


----------



## Petey

Carter brought back.

Kidd air ball, Crawford hits.

Kidd to RJ. RJ throws it up, fouled by Marbury.

The power of playing in the post and having others (hot players) picking up fouls.

Now is a good time for a TO Frank, btw.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson to the line for 2...
Jefferson hits both

53-42 - Nets


----------



## MrCharisma

Jamal Crawford belongs on the AND1 Mixtape tour, the guy has a million dollar handle but a cheap streaky shot. I like to watch him play though.


----------



## ZÆ

Frye for 2

53-44 - Nets


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Who is guarding Frye?.....Again he seems to be keeping the Knicks in the game!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Frye the MONSTER jam off the Mebury brick.


----------



## XRay34

Frye needs to be guarded


----------



## Petey

Frye with a jam on the put back.

Kid plays hard, have to give him that.

Carter is off on a 3.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Vince is not in attack mode


----------



## Dooch

Jamal Crawford hits the jumper. Richard Jefferson is fouled, Stephon Marbury on the foul.

Channing Frye dunks it with authority, 53-44 Nets with 2:55 left in the 1st half.


----------



## Jizzy

Knick fans are mad dumb.


----------



## Petey

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Frye the MONSTER jam off the Mebury brick.


Imagine if those were assists, Starbury would lead the NBA in points year after year!

LOL

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Who is guarding Frye?.....Again he seems to be keeping the Knicks in the game!


He scored a bunch of points shooting over the zone.

The last shot was a putback of a horrible shot by Marbury.


----------



## MrCharisma

jizzy said:


> Crawford did a wrap around thing and the crowd went wild. These fans haven't seen a good play in years.



:laugh:


----------



## Vinsane

whose ball


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Is Collins,Jackson,Cliffy,Padgett guarding Frye?....He's keeping them around!


----------



## ghoti

Johnny Hoops hates Vince and it's very annoying.


----------



## Dooch

Richard Jefferson now leads with 12 points, Nenad Krstic with 5 rebounds and Jason Kidd with 5 assists.

Channing Frye with 16 points and 5 rebounds already.


----------



## Jizzy

ghoti said:


> Johnny Hoops hates Vince and it's very annoying.




He loves Cliffy though.


----------



## ghoti

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Is Collins,Jackson,Cliffy,Padgett guarding Frye?....He's keeping them around!


Z-O-N-E


----------



## XRay34

crap lead could be down to 7 if he hits both ft, was 16


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ghoti said:


> He scored a bunch of points shooting over the zone.
> 
> The last shot was a putback of a horrible shot by Marbury.


So we're playing zone?.....What type 2-3, or 3-2?


----------



## Vinsane

ghoti said:


> Johnny Hoops hates Vince and it's very annoying.


who is that


----------



## MrCharisma

ghoti said:


> Johnny Hoops hates Vince and it's very annoying.


At least you don't have to listen to the Miami Heat color commentary guy...he might be the most bias color commentator in the league.


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Jason Collins
Rose hits 1 of 2 free throws

53-45 - Nets


----------



## AND1NBA

Knicks with too many second chance points. We nned to be more aggressive with the boards and box out Frye! A lot of his points came from put backs.


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2

55-45 - Nets


----------



## Vinsane

Hope carter has a similar second half to the miami game


----------



## ghoti

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> So we're playing zone?.....What type 2-3, or 3-2?


2-3


----------



## Jizzy

There was a post before of someone saying that Malik Rose was cute. He's mad ugly. If I was gay, I still wouldn't consider him. I would say uh-uh. His forehead is to big. To much of a forhead to face ratio. Mad ugly.


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Krstic, his 2nd
Crawford to the line for 2...
Crawford hits 1 of 2

55-46 - Nets


----------



## wizardsfan2006

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Krstic for 2
> 
> 55-45 - Nets


that's not surprising


----------



## ghoti

MrCharisma said:


> At least you don't have to listen to the Miami Heat color commentary guy...he might be the most bias color commentator in the league.


No.

That is Eddie Johnson of the Suns.


----------



## ZÆ

Collins for 2

57-56 - Nets


----------



## XRay34

You can't guard Jason Collins, you can only hope to contain him.


----------



## Petey

Carter finds Collins, Collins w/ a standing 1 hander... hits. LOL

It's our night.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Marbs for 2

57-48 - Nets


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Are the Nets playing solid D tonight or are they off and on?......Taking breaks in between possessions?


----------



## tr_west

Jason Collins with the jumper. Marbury with the steal and layup. Nets by 9.


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 2

59-48 - Nets


----------



## XRay34

kidd..to carter.....to jefffferson for the allllllllly oop


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd the steal to Carter for the alley-oop to RJ! Beautiful!


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2

61-48 - Nets


----------



## Jizzy

Nasty jam by RJ.


----------



## MrCharisma

whoa, is Jason Collins going to break double figures tonight? I know what you're thinking 'points or rebounds even' I"ll take either, but he score 10 tonight the way he's going.

NIIIIIICE Ally oop from VC to RJ

RJ is doing the 'crankin it up' - We're back baby!


----------



## Dooch

Malik Rose splits his free throws, 53-45 Nets. CMON VINCE, PICK IT UP! Nenad Krstic hits the jumper off the feed from Richard Jefferson.

Jamal Crawford splits his free throws, 55-46 Nets. Jason Collins for 2, 57-46 Nets. Stephon Marbury has to cheat over on the big guys to get his steals.

Jason Kidd hits, ALLEY-OOP!! RJ!! 61-48 Nets!


----------



## Petey

Marbury picks it, and hits on the drive.

Kidd hits.

Kidd steal, to Carter... up up up HIGH!

RJ throws it through.

Crawford tips it through.

Knicks getting alot of 2nd chances.

-Petey


----------



## tr_west

RJ Alley oop!!!!


----------



## ZÆ

Crawford for 2

61-50 - Nets


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ghoti said:


> 2-3


Thanks Ghoti?


----------



## justasking?

Thanks again ghoti. I just found your reply. :cheers:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I'm not liking the 2nd half points by the Knicks that I'm reading!.....Other then that I'm enjoying what I'm reading not being able to see the game!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Wow!


----------



## MrCharisma

HOLY...Kidd From Out Of Bounds To Carter For the Vicious Ally Dunk!


----------



## Jizzy

Oh my god. Vc just did not do that.


----------



## tr_west

Crowd erupted on that one!!! What a play.


----------



## Dooch

KIDD TO CARTER ON THE IN-BOUNDS ALLEY-OOP PLAY!!! 63-50 Nets lead the Knicks at halftime! :banana:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Krstic All Star said:


> Wow!


WHat Was WOW?....WHat I MiSs?


----------



## justasking?

Krstic All Star said:


> Wow!


What?? Share... :biggrin:


----------



## Petey

Hmmm. Jackson says it's good coaching, not really.

Frye takes the foul as they have one, but RJ has the shot clock coming down.

Kidd to Carter on the inbound.... Alley Opp reverse... LOL

Nets up 13, half.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

63-50 - Nets

End of the 1st half


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Twisting his body halfway to put it down with two hands....wow


----------



## Vinsane

I don't wanna see Vince shoot a 3 in the second half


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Hmmm. Jackson says it's good coaching, not really.
> 
> Frye takes the foul as they have one, but RJ has the shot clock coming down.
> 
> Kidd to Carter on the inbound.... Alley Opp reverse... LOL
> 
> Nets up 13, half.
> 
> -Petey


YES!.....I would have loved to see that!.....SportsCenter Highlight material?


----------



## tr_west

63-50 at half. Didn't even seem like our shooting was that impressive.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> YES!.....I would have loved to see that!.....SportsCenter Highlight material?


Should be number 1


----------



## ghoti

The Knicks are the worst defensive team in the NBA.

I've seen them all, and the Knicks are the worst.


----------



## Petey

RJ, Carter and Krstic all in double digits.

And someone said this team has problems with Marbury and Crawford?

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd to Carter off the in-bounds for an alleyoop! Then Carter steals in the inbounding pass but misses the long 3 at the buzzer.

Nets up 63-50 at the half.

32 point first quarter, 31 point second. Can't complain.


----------



## justasking?

Petey said:


> Hmmm. Jackson says it's good coaching, not really.
> 
> Frye takes the foul as they have one, but RJ has the shot clock coming down.
> 
> Kidd to Carter on the inbound.... Alley Opp reverse... LOL
> 
> Nets up 13, half.
> 
> -Petey


Nice!! :clap: :banana:


----------



## v-insane

how was vc dunk ?


----------



## Dooch

At halftime, Richard Jefferson leads the New Jersey Nets with 14 points, Nenad Krstic with 5 rebounds and Jason Kidd with 6 assists! Great job so far as a team.

63-50 at halftime. Channing Frye is having a great game for the New York Knicks with 16 points and 5 rebounds at halftime.


----------



## Jizzy

When the Nets do it, it's something like thrilla and manilla mayne.


----------



## Vinsane

Was the oop better than the one he had in Orlando


----------



## ghoti

The Nets frontcourt shot 17-22.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Petey

No.

But still good.

-Petey


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

When Carter isn't there(not scoring), it looks like Jefferson is steping up.


----------



## Phenom Z28

v-insane said:


> how was vc dunk ?


Dude there's been like 10 descriptions alreaddy 

But it was nasty!


----------



## MrCharisma

Halftime guys, we're up. The Nets are just coasting and really just taking whatever the Knicks give them. Lets gather up the drinks and snacks and get prepared for the 2nd half...hopefully there are more highlights and VC can get to 35-40 while J-Kidd goes for a triple double.

::does the Nets' 'crank it up' pose and walks to the fridge::


----------



## Vinsane

jizzy said:


> When the Nets so it, it's something like thrilla and manilla mayne.


Known as a killa man fresh from the dealer man


----------



## Petey

ghoti said:


> The Nets frontcourt shot 17-22.
> 
> 'Nuff said.


They are Monsters...

Thorn should offer them up for Duncan, as long as the Spurs throw in a pick!

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Petey said:


> They are Monsters...
> 
> Thorn should offer them up for Duncan, as long as the Spurs throw in a pick!
> 
> -Petey


:|


----------



## Petey

Something like to see turn around.

9-21 (Knicks O-T)
3-12 (Nets O-T)

Getting killed on the boards.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Vinsane said:


> Known as a killa man fresh from the dealer man




lol, That's hilarious. :laugh: Did you hear my new rhyme? 

The Nets will make you green like the Sonics, teach you how to shoot a 3 like Hooked on Phonics.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

So what do we need to work on in the 2nd half to put this game away?......So far everything is working for the Nets (from what I'm reading), but I hope the team (including VC) doesn't get jump shot happy since we have a 13 point lead...........Other then that everyone on the Offensive end of the court keep doing what you're doing.........On D remember to block out and attack the glass!....From reading the Knicks were getting to many 2nd chance points and that's keeping them in the game......Not to mention someone needs to put a hand in Frye's face or something becuase he's having a good game so far................If we can control the boards in the 2nd half and keep our Offensive flow this should be another W in the win column!


----------



## Vinsane

jizzy said:


> lol, That's hilarious. :laugh: Did you hear my new rhyme?
> 
> The Nets will make you green like the Sonics, teach you how to shoot a 3 like Hooked on Phonics.


LOL
The Nets will have you lookin cool like you a chicago bull


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Something like to see turn around.
> 
> 9-21 (Knicks O-T)
> 3-12 (Nets O-T)
> 
> Getting killed on the boards.
> 
> -Petey


I agree......It could come back to haunt us if we don't shore up the Defensive boards!


----------



## Dooch

I am not as worried about this game as tomorrow's matchup against the Cleveland Cavaliers. I am hoping we have a very sick game against them and show LeBron something.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Dooch said:


> I am not as worried about this game as tomorrow's matchup against the Cleveland Cavaliers. I am hoping we have a very sick game against them and show LeBron something.


We usually play Lebron and the Cav's very well..........So don't be to worried Dooch!


----------



## Dooch

The 3rd quarter just about set to begin in Madison Square Garden in New York City. 

63-50 New Jersey Nets as play resumes.


----------



## Vinsane

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> We usually play Lebron and the Cav's very well..........So don't be to worried Dooch!


yeah but this is coming off back to back games and the cavs are playin as well as us


----------



## Dooch

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> We usually play Lebron and the Cav's very well..........So don't be to worried Dooch!


True. I just want us to continue producing wins and keep our winning streak alive. LeBron James is going to want redemption from that game in Cleveland when we won. Just as long as we get the "W" that is all I care about, I do not care if LeBron James drops 40-50 points. As long as we win. Nets all the way man!


----------



## VCFSO2000

Vinsane said:


> yeah but this is coming off back to back games and the cavs are playin as well as us


With all due respect,could we stay focused on the Knicks?


----------



## Petey

'Porn Search' for POTG!

Said it first!

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

kobe the ball hog has taken 24 shots through three quarters


----------



## Dooch

Second half is underway between the New Jersey Nets and the New York Knicks. We look even more focused then the beginning.


----------



## Jizzy

Petey said:


> 'Porn Search' for POTG!
> 
> Said it first!
> 
> -Petey




Finally Petey, I've been waiting for days. :clap:


----------



## Charlie Brown

Petey said:


> 'Porn Search' for POTG!
> 
> Said it first!
> 
> -Petey


I'm sayin "Porn Search" for MVP.


----------



## Jizzy

Jerome James is getting booed. Poor fella.


----------



## Petey

Both teams sucking coming out of the gate.

At the hoop guys! Attack!

No more stupid jumpers!

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Vinsane said:


> yeah but this is coming off back to back games and the cavs are playin as well as us


That is true, but we've had 2 days rest prior to tonights game so fatigue shouldn't be an issue.....Also if the Nets don't play around with the Knicks in the 2nd half and put them away early.........Then are starters can get some early rest and we can let our bench finish the game......A lil extra rest never hurt anybody... :biggrin:


----------



## Petey

See?

RJ attacks, Davis picks up his 3rd.

RJ pushes it to 64-50, as he goes 1 of 2.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson to the line for 2...
Jefferson makes 1 of 2

64-50 - Nets


----------



## Vinsane

Well this is Vince's cold game hope he come back tommorrow


----------



## ZÆ

Arezia for 2

64-52 - Nets


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Both teams sucking coming out of the gate.
> 
> At the hoop guys! Attack!
> 
> No more stupid jumpers!
> 
> -Petey


Didn't I call it during the half......It never fails!......We're still up though right?


----------



## Petey

Ariza is pretty impressive for a 2nd round pick. Thomas made a savy move picking him up.

Trevor hits.

Carter called on a travel.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Ariza with a travel.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Carter is s-t-r-u-g-g-l-i-n-g.


----------



## Dooch

Wow, Jerome James is horendous. Richard Jefferson draws the foul and is holding his lower back.

RJ appears to be OK and splits his free throws, 64-50 Nets. Trevor Ariza for 2, 64-52 Nets.

A lot of fouls and missed opportunities by both teams.


----------



## ZÆ

Collins for 2

66-52 - Nets


----------



## Jizzy

Collins!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrCharisma

J-Collins is trying to get to 10 points!


----------



## Petey

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Didn't I call it during the half......It never fails!......We're still up though right?


Yes... don't you see "Porn Search"? Of course we are up!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Vince Carter (non-shooting)


----------



## ZÆ

James for 2

66-54 - Nets


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Dooch said:


> Wow, Jerome James is horendous. Richard Jefferson draws the foul and is holding his lower back.
> 
> RJ appears to be OK and splits his free throws, 64-50 Nets. Trevor Ariza for 2, 64-52 Nets.
> 
> A lot of fouls and missed opportunities by both teams.


Nets need to put a good 6 or 8-0 run together to put the dagger in the Knicks heart and stop playing around........We are winning though so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Vinsane

jizzy said:


> Carter is s-t-r-u-g-g-l-i-n-g.


knew it was coming


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson called on the foul, Arezia to the line for 2...
he hits both

66-56 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2

68-56 - Nets


----------



## Jizzy

Jefferson on a pullup. He's 6-6 from the field.


----------



## ZÆ

Marbury for 2

68-58 - Nets


----------



## Jizzy

Collins!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dooch

Jason Collins drains the jumper, 66-52 Nets. Jerome James with the slam, 66-54 Nets.

Way to contest Trevor Ariza by both RJ and Jason Kidd, Trevor Ariza hits both, 66-56 Nets.

Richard Jefferson on the jumper, 68-56 Nets. Stephon Marbury for 2, 68-58 Nets.

Jason Collins with another 2, 70-58 Nets.


----------



## MrCharisma

Never will we get to say this again so here it goes...Jason Collins is in the zone!


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Collins for 2

70-58 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Marbury for 3

70-61 - Nets


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Yes... don't you see "Porn Search"? Of course we are up!
> 
> 
> 
> -Petey


That's good to know, and the reason I asked is because I can't see the game or hear coverage (I walked away from my computer for a minute)......So all I can go by are the updates everyone posts....So bring it down a notch!


----------



## Dooch

Stephon Marbury on the 3-pointer, 70-61 Nets. Nets ball after the New Jersey Nets' timeout.


----------



## Vinsane

Vince better do something quick lead to 9 quit takin jumpers


----------



## Jizzy

I know we will blow these clowns out by shouldn't we be worrying that they keep coming back.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

MrCharisma said:


> Never will we get to say this again so here it goes...Jason Collins is in the zone!


I'LL BUY THAT FOR A DOLLAR!.... :biggrin:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Vinsane said:


> Vince better do something quick lead to 9 quit takin jumpers


So the whole team is Jump Shot Happy or just VC?


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2

72-61 - Nets


----------



## Jizzy

Goddamn Marbury.


----------



## ZÆ

Marbury for 2

72-63 - Nets


----------



## Vinsane

score


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

jizzy said:


> I know we will blow these clowns out by shouldn't we be worrying that they keep coming back.


Yes we should be (a lil).....It's a young team so they'll keep coming!...The Nets need to keep attacking and not get laxed with the lead.


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2 from Jefferson

74-63 - Nets


----------



## Vinsane

we are goin back to the nets of old


----------



## Jizzy

**** Antonio Davis. That nicca just pushed Krstic.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Vinsane said:


> we are goin back to the nets of old


WHich is?


----------



## ZÆ

Carter to the free throw line for 2...

Carter hits both

76-63 - Nets


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

jizzy said:


> **** Antonio Davis. That nicca just pushed Krstic.


Was it called a foul?


----------



## Petey

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> That's good to know, and the reason I asked is because I can't see the game or hear coverage (I walked away from my computer for a minute)......So all I can go by are the updates everyone posts....So bring it down a notch!


Porn search is intense!

Sorry.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Was it called a foul?




No, he intenionally did it and the refs acting like they didn't see it.


----------



## Dooch

Richard Jefferson hits the jumper as the shot clock expired, Stephon Marbury with a jumper in the lane.

Nenad Krstic off the feed from RJ, 74-63 Nets. Vince Carter fouled by Quentin Richardson. 

Vince hits on a pair of free throws, 76-63 Nets. Nenad Krstic fouled by Channing Frye on a nifty pass from Jason Kidd.

76-63 Nets with 4:59 remaining in the 3rd quarter and Nenad Krstic to shoot free throws after the break.


----------



## ghoti

So if Herb Williams was the coach the Nets would be shooting 75%?


----------



## Petey

Wow, RJ hasn't missed.

What is wrong with Carter? Jackson just said something about Carter?

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Porn search is intense!
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> -Petey


We're cool.... :cheers:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

jizzy said:


> No, he intenionally did it and the refs acting like they didn't see it.


He's a vet and the Refs usually don't.....So is how the NBA Refs work....I know it sucks!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Wow, RJ hasn't missed.
> 
> What is wrong with Carter? Jackson just said something about Carter?
> 
> -Petey


Is RJ in a zone?.....Is he going for a career night?


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic to the free throw line for 2...
he hits 1 of 2

76-63 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Marbury for 2

76-65 - Nets


----------



## Jizzy

Strawberry needs to stop whining.


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Wow, RJ hasn't missed.
> 
> What is wrong with Carter? Jackson just said something about Carter?
> 
> -Petey


Wants some of the shine


----------



## Charlie Brown

Trevor Ariza and Channing Frye should be Nets. They are too good to be Knicks.


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson to the free throw line for 2...
he hits both

78-65 - Nets


----------



## Jizzy

That's right Collins, give it to Marbury.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Charlie Brown said:


> Trevor Ariza and Channing Frye should be Nets. They are too good to be Knicks.


I agree.......Hey who knows it could happen in the future?....FA maybe.... :biggrin:


----------



## ZÆ

Marbury to the free throw line for 2, 1st foul on Kidd

Marbury hits both

78-67 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

80-67 - Nets


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

jizzy said:


> That's right Collins, give it to Marbury.


Collins "THE ENFORCER"...lol.......Did he protect his paint?


----------



## Vinsane

marbury gettin the better of kidd tonight


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Carter for 2
> 
> 80-67 - Nets


Keep the lead building Nets.....Was it a Jumper or did VC attack the rim for 2?


----------



## ZÆ

4th foul on Krstic, Davis to the free throw line for 2...
Davis makes 1 of 2

80-68 - Nets


----------



## MrCharisma

Kidd with the veteran move. You had to know you loved to throw his shoulder into Marbury while drawing the foul from 3 point territory.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Vinsane said:


> marbury gettin the better of kidd tonight


Really?.....In what way?.....I thought Kidd was having a Kidd like night?


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd to the free throw line for 3, foul on Marbury
Kidd makes 1 of 3

81-68 - Nets


----------



## Petey

WOW, Kidd pulls that pump fake, and Marbury bites, Kidd to the line for 3.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

83-68 - Nets


----------



## MrCharisma

Kidd is all over Mabury when he drives, I love it!


----------



## Vinsane

has kidd ever been a good free throw shooter


----------



## Dooch

Stephon Marbury for 2. Quentin Richardson foul. Richard Jefferson hits both free throws, 78-65 Nets.

Stephon Marbury hits both free throws. Vince Carter with a monster slam. Nenad Krstic and Antonio Davis get tangled up underneath the hoop.

Antonio Davis only hits 1 of 2. Jason Kidd draws the foul on Stephon Marbury, Jason Kidd to shoot 3.

81-68 Nets. Vince Carter with another 2, 83-68 Nets.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> WOW, Kidd pulls that pump fake, and Marbury bites, Kidd to the line for 3.
> 
> -Petey


Vintage Jkidd with the pump fake behind the arc!


----------



## ZÆ

2nd foul on Collins, Curry to the free throw line for 2...
Curry hits 1 of 2

83-69 - Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ *OMG!!!!!* Best dunk I've ever seen from him!


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2

85-69 - Nets



Timeout Knicks


----------



## MrCharisma

Vinsane said:


> has kidd ever been a good free throw shooter


...Yes.


----------



## Jizzy

That's what those mother****in Knicks get. They're getting booed. Fake *** [strike]niccas[/strike].

*Masked cursing is not acceptable.*


----------



## justasking?

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> RJ OMG!!!!! Best dunk I've ever seen from him!


Wow... really wish I saw that one!!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> RJ OMG!!!!! Best dunk I've ever seen from him!


He's had come great dunks in the past......Was it really?...What did he do?


----------



## Vinsane

Jefferson doin great
but tommorrow i hope he is ready to go back to defense


----------



## MrCharisma

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> RJ *OMG!!!!!* Best dunk I've ever seen from him!


That RJ dunk was ok...he's had A LOT better dunks in his dunk catalog though.


----------



## ZÆ

Frye for 2

85-69 - Nets


----------



## Dooch

85-69 New Jersey Nets after that Richard Jefferson dunk which was uncontested. Matches the largest lead of the game. 

Richard Jefferson with 23 points, Jason Kidd with 8 assists and the Nets are rolling.


----------



## ZÆ

Cliff Robinson for 2

87-71 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Jeez, Kidd with 9 assists, and the Nets big men are on FIRE!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Crawford for 2

87-73 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Cliff Robinson for 3

90-73 - Nets


----------



## Jizzy

Cliffy is on fiyah!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Uncle Cliffy 3! He has 9 now.


----------



## MrCharisma

wow Cliff hits a 3, even he's hitting most of his shots tonight.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Vinsane said:


> Jefferson doin great
> but tommorrow i hope he is ready to go back to defense


Is seems to me that VC is having a so-so Offensive Night tonight.....So RJ is just picking up the slack, and this is his night........What's RJ's numbers so far?


----------



## ZÆ

Curry to the free throw line for 2...
he hits both

90-75 - Nets


----------



## Vinsane

I wish carter would get some rebounds now


----------



## Phenom Z28

MrCharisma said:


> That RJ dunk was ok...he's had A LOT better dunks in his dunk catalog though.


I really haven't seen him do any great dunks and I've watched him all season. He must have done some good ones before I was a Nets fan.


----------



## ZÆ

Collins to the line for 2...
Jason Collins makes 1 of 2

91-75 - Nets


----------



## MrCharisma

I know Kobe had 62 in 3 quarters but c'mon...Jason Collins had 9 points and 5 rebounds...IN THE 3RD QUARTER! OH YEAH!


----------



## Jizzy

They're phrasing Collins. They are saying he is underrated and has a terrific bball IQ.


----------



## justasking?

MrCharisma said:


> I know Kobe had 62 in 3 quarters but c'mon...Jason Collins had 9 points and 5 rebounds...IN THE 3RD QUARTER! OH YEAH!


Yeah, he seems to be having a good game. We need that from him on a consistent basis. Nice! :clap:


----------



## MrCharisma

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I really haven't seen him do any great dunks and I've watched him all season. He must have done some good ones before I was a Nets fan.


Are you a new Nets fan? What made you start liking the Nets? And you weren't around for the good days with Kerry and Kenyon?


----------



## ZÆ

Carter to the line for 2...
Carter hits both

93-75 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ

93-75 - Nets

End of the 3rd


----------



## Dooch

90-75 New Jersey Nets after the two Eddy Curry free throws. Jason Collins splits his free throws.

Vince Carter hits another pair of free throws. At the end of the 3rd quarter the Nets lead the Knicks 93-75.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nets lead 93-75 after 3.

ANOTHER 30 point quarter. Trying for 4?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

jizzy said:


> They're phrasing Collins. They are saying he is underrated and has a terrific bball IQ.


Well it's true about Collins being underrated........Even some Net fans seriously underrate him......Numbers don't tell what Collins brings to the table!


----------



## Jizzy

It's the iceman RJ.


----------



## IceMan_NJ

Once again another chance wright could get some in game experience besides practice


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Nets lead 93-75 after 3.
> 
> ANOTHER 30 point quarter. Trying for 4?


4 30 point quarters sound nice to me.....How about you?... :biggrin:


----------



## Jizzy

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Well it's true about Collins being underrated........Even some Net fans seriously underrate him......Numbers don't tell what Collins brings to the table!




Totally agree. Repped.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

jizzy said:


> Totally agree. Repped.


Good looking out.... :cheers:


----------



## ghoti

Nets' frontcourt

25-32


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

What's RJ's numbers so far?


----------



## Charlie Brown

Wow, the Knicks are taking bad defense to a whole new level.


----------



## Vinsane

Come on vince do some damage this period


----------



## BrooklynBound

Collins is owning the Knicks with his picks.


----------



## ZÆ

Curry to the free throw line for 2...
Curry hits both

93-77 - Nets


----------



## Jizzy

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Good looking out.... :cheers:



Ah fo sho'.


----------



## MrCharisma

IceMan_NJ said:


> Once again another chance wright could get some in game experience besides practice


The game isn't quite over yet though...we have a whole quarter left.


----------



## ZÆ

Pagett for 2

95-77 - Nets


----------



## BrooklynBound

Marbury coming down chucking a 3 and then Kidd driving the lane and no looking to Krstic is a nice microcosm of the two teams.


----------



## ZÆ

Cliff Robinson for 3

98-77 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Timeout Knicks


----------



## Jizzy

Cliify is on fire.


----------



## MrCharisma

wow, I have NEVER seen Cliffy shoot like this in a Nets uniform....another 3


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ghoti said:


> Nets' frontcourt
> 
> 25-32


Great Night for our Bigs so far!


----------



## Dooch

I don't think this is a game any longer. Clifford Robinson hits the 3-pointer, 98-77 Nets.


----------



## Petey

Robinson is on FIRE!!!

Playing like the days he was on the Pistons!

I have heard 'Porn Search' is like the fountian of youth too!

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

MrCharisma said:


> wow, I have NEVER seen Cliffy shoot like this in a Nets uniform....another 3


If only we could play the Knicks 82 times.


----------



## Petey

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Great Night for our Bigs so far!


They are way over 75% from the floor.

That is an insane night.

-Petey


----------



## Charlie Brown

This may be the game that drives Larry Brown over the edge.


----------



## Petey

Good play by the Knicks containing the break, then Padgett's active hands cause Robinson (Nate) to double dribble!

Great NES game!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Nate Robinson for 3

98-80 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Murray for 3

101-80 - Nets


----------



## Jizzy

Murray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZÆ

Nate Robinson for 3

101-83 - Nets


----------



## Vinsane

well vince is done


----------



## justasking?

Who's on the floor for us guys?


----------



## ZÆ

Nate Robinson for 3

101-96 - Nets


Timeout Nets


----------



## Jizzy

That midget is bringing his team back.


----------



## Petey

Jeez, Nate Robinson with 3, 3s in under a minute.

Crazy.

Nets TO.

Oh yeah, Murray had hit a 3.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Nate Robinson is single-handedly bringing the New York Knicks back into it. Hitting consecutive three pointers. 101-86 New Jersey Nets. Nets call timeout.


----------



## MrCharisma

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Nate Robinson for 3
> 
> 101-96 - Nets
> 
> 
> Timeout Nets


101-*86*


----------



## Jizzy

If the Knicks actually come back, then you can just call me Vivica.


----------



## ZÆ

Nate Robinson for 3

101-89 - Nets


----------



## Vinsane

bring back kidd and carter


----------



## AUNDRE

6 Game win streak now

:cheers:


----------



## Jizzy

Kick his *** RJ. That little ****ing midget.


----------



## Dooch

Nate Robinson what a ***** *** midget. He should go play in the ****ing PAL league. The town leagues instead.


----------



## Vinsane

Are carter and kidd checking back in


----------



## MrCharisma

Vaughn hasn't had a good game and Robinson has gotten the best of him. You guys jinxed us with your 'this game is over' crap!


----------



## Vinsane

Stop hating on robinson he is good


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nate Robinson is a head case.


----------



## Vinsane

is there a timeout


----------



## justasking?

Are all the starters on the bench?


----------



## Jizzy

**** Nate Robinson. I wanna kick that bithches ***. **** the Knicks fans and the Knicks.


----------



## XRay34

da heck is going on


----------



## Vinsane

RJ and Nate t'd up bring back carter


----------



## Jizzy

That's ****ed up. Nate should be out. **** the whole NY team.


----------



## MrCharisma

Anyone else think Antoine Wright looks a little like PJ Brown?


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Nate Robinson
techonial fouls on Nate Robinson, Quition Richardson and Richard Jefferson


Vaughn to the line for 3 total
he hits 2 of them

103-89 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> Stop hating on robinson he is good


He had a good hard foul on Vaughn, as he wrapped him up, then threw him down instead of holding him.

Ted, Jefferson Ted then another Knick Ted.

Dirty, but I like it, Nets need some attitude too.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Nate Robinson to the free throw line for 2...
he makes 1 of 2

103-90 - Nets


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Time Remaining?


----------



## MrCharisma

I wonder is Marbury done for the night.


----------



## XRay34

omg 13 point game im so scared

scarcasim


----------



## Jizzy

Oh my god. They're coming back.


----------



## ZÆ

Richardson to the free throw line for 2...
he hits 1 of 2

103-91 - Nets


----------



## Charlie Brown

Good for Robinson. At least someone on the Knicks takes getting their asses kicked personally.


----------



## XRay34

wtf is this crap

lead down to 9, now im worried. nate robinson shoulda been ejected


----------



## Vinsane

Terrible night by vince


----------



## ZÆ

Crawford hits and is going to the free throw line for 1...
Crawford makes it

103-94 - Nets


----------



## Jizzy

Oh my god.


----------



## XRay34

13-2 Run by NY

gotta hold them off like we did vs heat


----------



## Krstic All-Star

The starting lineup should be in, all of them


----------



## MrCharisma

jizzy said:


> Oh my god. They're coming back.


I know Vivica, this is not cool.

I think Carter15Nets is putting a hex on us.


----------



## XRay34

need a friggin fg man to silence crowd


----------



## squaleca

vince still needs 9 more points or well lose!!!


----------



## ZÆ

Timeout Knicks


----------



## Petey

Haha, Nate Robinson just WWF cloths lined Vince Carter, Carter holding his face...

Still don't hate Vinsane?

Knicks only down 9.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

if we blow a 20 point lead in 4th quarter vs the knicks........


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Again I'm Going To Ask What Is The Time Remaining?....thank You.


----------



## Dooch

103-89 New Jersey Nets. Quentin Richardson splits his free throws. Jamal Crawford gets the basket and the foul. 

4:51 remaining Nets lead 103-94.


----------



## Vinsane

Vince missed a layup wtf knicks down 9


----------



## Charlie Brown

Someone needs to remind the Nets that NBA games are 48 minutes.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Dooch said:


> 103-89 New Jersey Nets. Quentin Richardson splits his free throws. Jamal Crawford gets the basket and the foul.
> 
> 4:51 remaining Nets lead 103-94.


Thanks Dooch.......Are we barely holding on here?...How's it look?


----------



## Jizzy

Nate Robinson is a cocky *** *****. Does he know he is a rookie?


----------



## Vinsane

was vince's missed layup a potential dunk


----------



## XRay34

we lost i can feel it


----------



## Jizzy

O god.


----------



## XRay34

Nets 21 point 4th quarter lead down to 7.

Pathetic, they always do this crap


----------



## squaleca

**** VC attempted 1 more fg attempt then the amount of attempts kobe's missed tonight!!!


----------



## ZÆ

Crawford to the free throw line for 2...
Crawford hits both

103-96 - Nets


----------



## MrCharisma

Carter15Nets said:


> we lost i can feel it


You're really bad luck, could you leave and come back in 15 minutes?


----------



## XRay34

nets havent got a fg in what 10 min


----------



## Krstic All-Star

How on earth is Robinson the one guarding Vince?!?


----------



## ZÆ

Carter to the free throw line for 2...
Vince Carter hits both

105-96 - Nets


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Carter15Nets said:


> we lost i can feel it


Have faith!......I still do!


----------



## XRay34

this is bs bro, vc getting held and they call foul so late been getting held all game watching it closely call a foul


----------



## squaleca

remember VC was stuck at 33 with 6 min left in the 4rth!!! me thinks history is going to repeat it self


----------



## XRay34

vc 24 pts nets back up 10


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

No bad karma is needed right now......We need positive attitudes!....Come on Nets hold them off and win this!


----------



## Vinsane

good vince


----------



## MrCharisma

Another game where VC takes a bunch of FTs - He's taken 13/15 tonight.


----------



## ZÆ

Carter to the free throw line for 2...
Vince Carter hits both

107-96 - Nets


----------



## XRay34

i hate nate robinson now


----------



## Charlie Brown

Man, I love RJ.

Nate Robinson is getting pissed b/c of the fouls being called against him, so what does RJ do? Walk up to him, cover his mouth with his jersey, and talk some trash.


----------



## fruitcake

vince is playing great. shots not falling but getting to the line to score.


----------



## MrCharisma

VC going BACK to the FT line...I think we have this one!


----------



## XRay34

vc too good

down 7, gets to line for 6 fts on what 3 possesions

robinson that pos fouled out


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Carter to the free throw line for 2...
> Vince Carter hits both
> 
> 107-96 - Nets


That what I'm talking about.....Time remaining please?


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Seriously, what brain donor came up with the idea of putting Robinson on Carter? Why the Knicks are awful... doesn't matter, he's gone


----------



## Vinsane

come on vince two more boards
whose going to the line


----------



## MrCharisma

Robinson fouls out...Marbury in to replace him as I think the Knicks fans were booing him lol.


----------



## XRay34

VC 27 Points

6-0 Run by VC to bring it up to 13

2:40 to go.


----------



## ZÆ

Carter to the free throw line for 2...
Vince Carter hits both

109-96 - Nets


----------



## squaleca

has VC ever missed a free throw with under 5 min left in a game?? even as a raptor im sure he has but i bet u his percentage is 95%


----------



## Vinsane

come on vince score 30


----------



## XRay34

Mo hits, 109-98

2:25


----------



## ZÆ

Taylor for 2

109-98 - Nets


----------



## Vinsane

come on rj help vince score 30 lol


----------



## XRay34

K now its over

Nets 6th in a row


----------



## XRay34

109-101 1:20 its over


----------



## Jizzy

o god.


----------



## Charlie Brown

I wonder if Marbs will write "All Alone" on his shoes again.


----------



## Petey

Neither team can hit now.

109-100 with 1:32 to play.

Q had hit going to the line, can close to 8.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Carter15Nets said:


> VC 27 Points
> 
> Thank U........It seems to me the Nets had a brain fart and laps on Defense and the Knicks (Nate Robinson) took advantage!


----------



## MrCharisma

Crap, we just let Quentin score and get fouled. Nets up by 8 with 1:30 left.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Playground move, and the refs give Richardson the and 1


----------



## ZÆ

Richardson for 2 and gets fouled, to the free throw line for 1...
he hits it

109-101


----------



## Vinsane

up 8 a minute left omg


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Jefferson is shooting 100%.

8-8


----------



## Petey

OMG, Marbury with a brain fart... Marbury to Crawford, back court, with the Knicks down 8.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Nets: oops we turned it over
Knicks: it's ok, here it is right back, please take it.


----------



## squaleca

VC fg% going doooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!


----------



## MrCharisma

LOL Marbury showing again why he's the best point guard in the NBA by passing it to Jamal Crawford who was behind the backcourt line....backcourt violation, Nets ball. The Knicks could've gotten it down to 5-6 had they scored.


----------



## Jizzy

It's the iceman, Jizzy.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Smart basketball right now!....This game shouldn't even be this close!


----------



## Dooch

109-101 New Jersey Nets.

There is the best point guard in the league with a beautiful backcourt violation. Nets ball.


----------



## Vinsane

we need a dagger i knew vince was gonna have a bad game now that that is out of the way we need him to come back strong tommorrow


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Dooch said:


> 109-101 New Jersey Nets.
> 
> 
> 
> There is the best point guard in the league with a beautiful backcourt violation. Nets ball.


Now would that be Marbury.... :biggrin:


----------



## squaleca

i say Colins is gonna hit a 3!!! nahhhhhhhh i say VC will go to the line!!!!


----------



## Vinsane

squaleca said:


> VC fg% going doooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!


this is his first bad game all month he has two games to redeem himself


----------



## XRay34

RJ is crazy

23 points on 8 field goal attempts

so effiecent

he avg 19 points on about 10-11 fga on the season

give him 22+ fg attempts he would avg 40, give him kobe fg attempts he would avg 50


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

What's the time remaining?


----------



## XRay34

Nets win

15-12, 6 in a row. 1ahead of philly


----------



## MrCharisma

It's over, 6 straight wins for US!


----------



## XRay34

109-101 in the final.

Player of game goes to RJ - 23 points 8/8 fg


----------



## Vinsane

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> What's the time remaining?


Game Over


----------



## Dooch

NETS WIN!! 109-101! Improve to 15-12 overall. :clap:


----------



## Krstic All-Star

6666666666666666!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jizzy

****ing Knicks. **** Nate Robinson.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Carter15Nets said:


> RJ is crazy
> 
> 23 points on 8 field goal attempts
> 
> so effiecent
> 
> he avg 19 points on about 10-11 fga on the season
> 
> give him 22+ fg attempts he would avg 40, give him kobe fg attempts he would avg 50


Maybe a lil to much fantasy there on your part, but as a coach, teammate, and fan you couldn't ask for anything more from RJ right now....."MR AVERAGE" is at it again!..... :biggrin:


----------



## ZÆ

Nets win

109-101


----------



## XRay34

VC sucked from field

6/19

But 15/17 from the line, he is shooting over 86% on the season from the line.


----------



## squaleca

basketball does not work that way!!! RJ is efficient cause he doesnt force things!!


----------



## justasking?

Nets win!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: 

GO New Jersey Nets!!!! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Vinsane said:


> Game Over


THANKS... :biggrin: .....I'm glad we won, but I would have liked for the starters to have gotten some rest since we're on a back 2 back tomorrow night, and it shouldn't haven't gotten this close down the stretch!......I'll take the win any day of the week though!


----------



## TheGrowth

Vinsane said:


> we need a dagger i knew vince was gonna have a bad game now that that is out of the way we need him to come back strong tommorrow


Bad game...27pts 4 rebs and 7 assists doesnt sound bad to me, not to talk about the 13 or so freethrows...anyways the man of the game is RJ his efficiency tonight was crazy....


----------



## squaleca

yea he also pulled a kidd 5 turn overs tommorows game!!! get ready for a free throw fest 30 free throws between two players hell maybe 50!!!!!!! between VC and bron!!!


----------



## Vinsane

i feel our winning streak may be in jeopardy tommorrow when we face the cavs who are also on a 6 game win streak


----------



## fruitcake

TheGrowth said:


> Bad game...27pts 4 rebs and 7 assists doesnt sound bad to me, not to talk about the 13 or so freethrows...anyways the man of the game is RJ his efficiency tonight was crazy....


Vince did not have a bad game

27 points, 3 rebounds, 8 assits, 3 steals, 1 block- 6 for 19, 15 for 17 from the line


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

TheGrowth said:


> Bad game...27pts 4 rebs and 7 assists doesnt sound bad to me, not to talk about the 13 or so freethrows...anyways the man of the game is RJ his efficiency tonight was crazy....



I'LL BUY THAT FOR A DOLLAR!


----------



## Phenom Z28

TheGrowth said:


> Bad game...27pts 4 rebs and 7 assists doesnt sound bad to me, not to talk about the 13 or so freethrows...anyways the man of the game is RJ his efficiency tonight was crazy....


Well it was on like 20% shooting...just good to know the Nets can win with a subpar performance from Carter. And if it weren't for Nate Robinson it would have been a coast win.


----------



## Vinsane

TheGrowth said:


> Bad game...27pts 4 rebs and 7 assists doesnt sound bad to me, not to talk about the 13 or so freethrows...anyways the man of the game is RJ his efficiency tonight was crazy....


alright i meant a bad shooting game


----------



## squaleca

player of the game goes to Vince just for being on the court!!!


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> i feel our winning streak may be in jeopardy tommorrow when we face the cavs who are also on a 6 game win streak


 Just hope all 13 guys and Frank click on the 'Porn Search' tonight.

Btw, noticed the Frank is taller than Nate Robinson... LOL

-Petey


----------



## Petey

fruitcake said:


> Vince did not have a bad game
> 
> 27 points, 3 rebounds, 8 assits, 3 steals, 1 block- 6 for 19, 15 for 17 from the line


If Kobe were to go 6 for 19 from the field, everyone would be on his jock right now.

-Petey


----------



## TheGrowth

Not true Petey and I dont want to turn this into a Vince vs the world thingy again so I wont even argue...am glad the nets won...it was RJs' night tonight, thats the beauty of having 3 allstar caliber players on the same team...


----------



## ZÆ

Vs.








109--------101​


Vince Carter - 27 *Points*_,_ 3 *Rebounds*_,_ 8 *Assists*
Jason Kidd - 9 *Points*_,_ 7 *Rebounds*_,_ 9 *Assists*
Richard Jefferson - 23 *Points*_,2 _ *Rebounds*_,_ 4 *Assists*
Jason Collins - 9 *Points*_,_ 6 *Rebounds*_,_ 2 *Assists*
Nenad Krstic - 12 *Points*_,_ 5 *Rebounds*_,_ 1 *Assists*
Clifford Robinson - 16 *Points*_,_ 4 *Rebounds*_,_ 1 *Assists*
Scott Padgett - 5 *Points*_,_ 1 *Rebounds*_,_ 1 *Assists*
Lamond Murray - 6 *Points*_,_ 0 *Rebounds*_,_ 0 *Assists*
Jacque Vaughn - 2 *Points*_,_ 0 *Rebounds*_,_ 1 *Assists*
Jeff McInnis - 0 *Points*_,_ 0 *Rebounds*_,_ 0 *Assists* ---DNP-Coaches decision
Marc Jackson - 0 *Points*_,_ 0 *Rebounds*_,_ 0 *Assists* ---DNP-Coaches decision
Zoran Planinic - 0 *Points*_,_ 0 *Rebounds*_,_ 0 *Assists* ---DNP-Coaches decision



NBA.com Box Score

Vote for New Jersey Nets @ New York Knicks, Nets player of the game.


----------



## Petey

TheGrowth said:


> Not true Petey and I dont want to turn this into a Vince vs the world thingy again so I wont even argue...am glad the nets won...it was RJs' night tonight, thats the beauty of having 3 allstar caliber players on the same team...


Link 

Perhaps not in this forum, because there isn't much talk of Kobe here... but in the NBA General forum, 582 posts, bet 1/4 of them are about Kobe on off nights where his FG% is horrid.

Good win.

Nate Robinson makes me wish some Net would get dirty and send a message once in a while.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

By the way did anyone notice that not one Knick fan posted tonight?.....Even when we beat them they usually still come out and defend the Knicks (talking crazy), but they still defend them.......I feel bad for Knick fans right now.....  ....Not really..... :biggrin:


----------



## justasking?

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> By the way did anyone notice that not one Knick fan posted tonight?.....Even when we beat them they usually still come out and defend the Knicks (talking crazy), but they still defend them.......I feel bad for Knick fans right now.....  ....Not really..... :biggrin:


The mod in their forum warned them about "baiting" or making bad comments on our forum. I liked that. It was a good thing. :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Petey

There aren't many Knicks fans on BBB.net yet.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Petey said:


> There aren't many Knicks fans on BBB.net yet.
> 
> -Petey



...and there won't be until they start winning...


----------



## TheGrowth

Petey said:


> Link
> 
> Perhaps not in this forum, because there isn't much talk of Kobe here... but in the NBA General forum, 582 posts, bet 1/4 of them are about Kobe on off nights where his FG% is horrid.
> 
> Good win.
> 
> Nate Robinson makes me wish some Net would get dirty and send a message once in a while.
> 
> -Petey



You might also check out how many threads are on there glorifying him...the amount of Kobe fan boys on the nba general forum is disturbing...


----------



## ZÆ

justasking? said:


> The mod in their forum warned them about "baiting" or making bad comments on our forum. I liked that. It was a good thing. :clap: :cheers:


ya, please don't go over there and bait. I didn't fell we needed to warn you guys. Win with class Jersey :biggrin:


----------



## Petey

Krstic All Star said:


> ...and there won't be until they start winning...


Why? We stunk it up in the beginning of the year.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

justasking? said:


> The mod in their forum warned them about "baiting" or making bad comments on our forum. I liked that. It was a good thing. :clap: :cheers:


That's What's up then......I agree with what their mod did aswell.... :clap:......Because it does get annoying and tiresome.


----------



## Jizzy

It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## Petey

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> That's What's up then......I agree with what their mod did.... :clap:


 Hey I do that with Vinsane like every other game!

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

I feel we should allow baiting. We should express our opinions. Our hate for each team. Just take it like a man.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Hey I do that with Vinsane like every other game!
> 
> -Petey


 LOL :biggrin:


----------



## squaleca

most exciting about this team is coming down the stretch we can just give it to vince and hell get fouled!!!!


----------



## Petey

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> LOL :biggrin:


I actually do, he's been suspended twice for it.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Petey said:


> Hey I do that with Vinsane like every other game!
> 
> -Petey


Yeah, I remember how you told him not to go to the Heat forum after we beat the Heat. Good job Petey. :clap: :cheers:


----------



## justasking?

THE TAKEOVER said:


> ya, please don't go over there and bait. I didn't fell we needed to warn you guys. *Win with class Jersey * :biggrin:


I agree. Indeed. :clap: :cheers:


----------



## ZÆ

For anyone who missed the game they are re-playing it on MSG right now


----------



## 7M3

Nate Robinson's an absolute _hacker_.


----------



## Dooch

7M3 said:


> Nate Robinson's an absolute _hacker_.


I absolutely agree with you. And when he hacks someone and gets called for the foul he *****es and whines about it. Like the little ***** that he is.


----------



## truth

jizzy said:


> I feel we should allow baiting. We should express our opinions. Our hate for each team. Just take it like a man.


I am with you 100%..Respectful Baiting is what makes this board fun..The Knick board is totally soft nowadays...


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kinda got to this a little late but Kidd passed Truck Robinson on the all-time scoring list...
*
183. Jason Kidd - 11,992*
184. Truck Robinson - 11,988

and Vince passed Sheed (again)...

*202. Vince Carter - 11,623*
203. Rasheed Wallace - 11,604


----------

